# Middleton Mine, Derbyshire-Jan 09



## 85 Vintage (Feb 15, 2009)

I put this in Misc Sites because I couldn't gain access to the mine. I saw the tunnels and the area around them on the Hopton side when I was looking at the quarry next door.

There's a thread with pics from inside the mine and some info here..http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4628&highlight=middleton+mine?

All three tunnels have been well secured now. If it's not bricked up, it's welded to within an inch of it's life

From left to right (if viewed on flashearth)

1.










2.

















3.













Silo's





















Dust extractor





















Randoms..
Whizzer 5


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 15, 2009)

Cool finds V85 

That "Isolated" sign is class! 

Cheers for sharing,


----------



## crashmatt (Feb 15, 2009)

85 Vintage said:


> All three tunnels have been well secured now. If it's not bricked up, it's welded to within an inch of it's life



It looks the same as when I went, drop me a pm if you want more info on how we got in. Wouldn't recommend going alone though.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Feb 15, 2009)

crashmatt said:


> It looks the same as when I went, drop me a pm if you want more info on how we got in. Wouldn't recommend going alone though.



I mentioned to kaputnik about having been and said I thought I saw an entrance, told him where it was and he told me how you got in and out  Sounded painful so glad I didn't try on my own


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 16, 2009)

Some great bits and pieces there...love the silos and dust extractor. Really like the little remains too. Cool 'leccy brick.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Feb 16, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Some great bits and pieces there...love the silos and dust extractor. Really like the little remains too. Cool 'leccy brick.



It's good having a look round somewhere that at first glance doesn't appear to have much left there. I quite like my pic of the greyey/blue dark bit of rock.


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 16, 2009)

Brilliant mate, there is some great artefacts there. Good to see mining artefacts still remaining on the surface.


----------



## james.s (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice stuff! Do you know that radon gas is really rather tasty? Actually it's tasteless, but still really good fun!


----------

